# What to do with 44 billion extra dollars



## Bubba (May 21, 2004)

Some fellow named Warren Buffet is giving away 44 Billion dollars to improve the word. They will help women and hungry all over the world thru existing charities and that is good.

They will dump trucks loads of money in Africa to feed children only to have war lords steal it as fast as they, Mr.Buffet, can fill the warehouses.

No doubt they will likewise shovel money at African aids victims even though these people refuse to use birth control and spread aids like, well, a plague.

So my question is while giving to Africa and such places all this dough ,will any be spent here in the US? I dont know.
I doubt it, however.

Buffet is a stock and bond type, he made his fortune here in the US largely off of you and me.

I saw this Cher woman, a singer, on TV heading a fund drive for some over inserts to go in army helmets. It seems this makes them work much better at protecting the grunts. Currently these thing are heavier and less effective than the old still pot we wore in my day.

These inserts, just a dense foam pad, that keeps you from a concussion when hit in the head by small arms fire costs about $200.

Remember when we went thru this with boots and bullet proof vests? Rummy's war on the cheap?

God bless this Cher person, she has given $100,000.00

The poorest people I personally have ever seen are reservation Indians. They silently suffer more than any African, about all you can say to them is thank God for gambling.

So I am wondering, will Big Daddy Warbucks remember that charity begins at home?


----------

